
What Is EFF Reading? Books, Movies, and TV Shows of 2015 - Garbage
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2015/12/what-eff-reading-books-movies-and-tv-shows-2015
======
scrollaway
Would like to add to the list Person of Interest, a show I discovered earlier
this year.

Started pre-Snowden, it's a series about a world where the NSA has a "machine"
with absolute access to all networked devices, all data, etc - and they built
an AI that can process all the data and successfully warn about crime.

In other words, it's about a world where crime prevention through unlimited
data analysis is possible. It started off as what I thought would be another
cheesy "criminal of the week" procedural... quickly jumped in quality from
there.

There's really good commentary on the morals and ethics of mass surveillance,
the technical scenes are believable (Mr. Robot quality), and the series
_beautifully_ transitions into the science fiction genre in the later seasons
in a way I've never seen on TV before.

~~~
Cyph0n
I keep hearing that it has improved, but I still can't believe that after I
watched about half of the first season when it released. I guess your comment
is the last straw :D

~~~
scrollaway
The first season is definitely the worst of the lot, that's always annoying.
Like I said, the first impressions are very "generic monster-of-the-week
procedural". The season 1 finale is one amazing piece of work, though, and it
only gets better from there.

------
walterbell
See also the 1995 US TV series "Nowhere Man",
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nowhere_Man_(TV_series)](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nowhere_Man_\(TV_series\)).
The single season show is online at
[https://youtube.com/playlist?list=PL6fJmjt84zZjDCMUCDmvEnUKD...](https://youtube.com/playlist?list=PL6fJmjt84zZjDCMUCDmvEnUKDwbWUr4JC).
Nowhere Man was influenced by the 1960's UK TV series, "The Prisoner",
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Prisoner](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Prisoner),
online for US viewers at [http://www.crackle.com/the-
prisoner/](http://www.crackle.com/the-prisoner/).

 _" Nowhere Man is the story of photojournalist Thomas Veil, who discovers
that his life has been abruptly "erased": his friends claim not to know him,
his wife claims not to recognize him and is living with another man. His ATM
cards and credit cards no longer work. His best friend turns up dead. His
mother, recovering from a stroke, is incapable of confirming his existence. In
the course of a single evening, every trace of Tom's identity is gone._"

------
Cyph0n
Many of the books look interesting, but there are simply too many given my
backlog. Anyone have an idea of 2 or 3 books that are must-read material from
the list?

~~~
r3bl
Well, I have only read one of them, which is _You 're Never Weird on The
Internet (Almost)_ by Felicia Day, but I highly recommend it. It's pretty
light to read and loads of fun. You can probably read it in a day or two.
There is one chapter (second to last IIRC) about the Gamergate controversy
that, although I liked it, felt really out of the place with the rest of the
book, but I guess it had to be said. The rest of the book was fantastic.

I'm currently reading the second book mentioned in this list ( _Pwning
Tomorrow_ ) and I have to say that I don't like it so far. I've only read the
first couple of stories so far, but they weren't anything special. I hope the
book will improve later on.

------
e40
Robert Charles Wilson is one of my favorite authors. He has some of the most
amazing plot lines I've ever seen in SciFi. The guy is a font of amazing
ideas.

Reading the reviews on _The Affinities_ (the recommended book on the EFF
page), makes it seem like it's not like his other novels. The Spin series is
excellent. I can recommend _A Bridge of Years_ , _Blind Lake_ and _The
Chronoliths_.

